# Dry rotting already???



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

So went to inspect the bags on my B5 Passat wagon today and found this situation with the rears.



















They are tearing in the middle of the bag, which is strange considering previous owner installed them just before sowo last year. They are air house 2 universal bags according to the installer, but I think they may be aero sport universals. 

Any ideas on how or why this may be happening? I assume I should just buy new rear bags. Any constructive comments or guidance are welcome.

A pic of the car they are on for your viewing pleasure.










Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

ive noticed the same thing with my Mason techs on my mkiv. not really sure how to go about fixing it. It is also a universal air suspension bag. No leaks or anything like that but its concerning.

Any input would be appreciated


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

anyone have some input to this?


----------



## 2loDiesel (Jul 5, 2011)

have samething on my mk5 , seems in my situation its coming from the back rubbing onto the table since i dont have the cup kits and my bag sits inside table , about 60$ a bag , might as well change them


----------



## Bakerrrr (Aug 14, 2008)

Guess i'll be looking at my bags a little closer when im under my car next. Been looking for an excuse to upgrade anyway... opcorn:


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

So all of the pictures shown are not actually dry rot, they are just normal wear from the bags folding slightly off angle. This causes the bag to rub on itself and wear on the outside, but you won't have any issues with them leaking or tearing because those bags are extremely thick.


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

Bag Riders Air Ride said:


> So all of the pictures shown are not actually dry rot, they are just normal wear from the bags folding slightly off angle. This causes the bag to rub on itself and wear on the outside, but you won't have any issues with them leaking or tearing because those bags are extremely thick.


How thick?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

